# Will eating cheese hurt my cat?



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

I had several cheeses in the  refrigerator  and was making me a toasted cheese sandwhich One my cat came over and began staring up at the counter. I gave her several chunks Of Colby. She loved it. I then gave her some American cheese which she eargerly ate. Provolone and Mozzarella she accepted, but was a little reluctant to try. Swiss, she sniffed for a while and then eat it. The Parmesan cheese she took one sniff and walked awy. Don't blame her, I don't like the stinking stuff either. Didn't have the heart to try the Smoked Jalapeño Cheddar on her.
Will eating cheese hurt my cats?


----------



## westfayetteville (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi Marshel
You can gave a cat cheese, I give one of my boys cheese all the time for a treat, just don't go over board because it will bind them up


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Cheese can upset a cats stomach just like milk can. Dont be alarmed if she leaves you a nice runny, stinky, present in the litter box.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

A small nibble now and then is a treat most cats enjoy....don't overdo it tho.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Midnight, the wild cat, gets a small (1/4 sheet of a cheese slice), and some cat treats, just before he heads out for a night of roaming the woods with the foxes.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Evie will eat cheese- with no 'consequences' either (a small miracle for her, trust me!). Oddly she won't eat it if we feed it to her... but if she has the chance to 'steal' some. Suddenly she is a stealthy hunter!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

the cat might get hurt if it anything like jolene cat and cheese, she can hear cheese from anywhere in the house and begging is too light of a term for what happens then..


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I've given my guys small amounts but I think anything more than a few bites would cause something I'd prefer not to deal with (or smell).


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Many cats are lactose-intolerant, so the lactose in cheese and other dairy products can cause digestive upset (diarrhea, etc.). Also, dairy is very high in phosphorus, which is a major no-no for any cat with any degree of renal insufficiency.

Laurie


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

How about yogurt? My girls are obsessed with yogurt  

As of cheese, I give my girls a small bite if I'm eating. But since usually I don't eat cheese, they don't get that treat a lot.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

My kitties all love cheese. TBH though I'm a bad mum about feeding them. If I'm eating something I think they'll like they all geta teeny bit to try. I regularly feed Jitzu strange things, just to see if she'll eat it, obviously nothing that would jurt her, just things most cats would NOT put in their moth, lol.

Like everyone else has said too much will give them an upset tummy, so be careful how much you're sharing. I also make my cats work for their goodies. They all know a few tricks and have to do one to get a treat. Begging kitties never get fed either, I don't like to encourage it. When they stop begging is when they get a treat.


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

My friend's cat, Fox, loved cheese, but he would throw up almost immediately if you gave him some.


----------

